# Diagnosis code for adult with Developmental delay



## tholcomb (Sep 19, 2013)

Good morninig Fellow coders,

I'm in need of assistance for an diagnosis code for an adult with developmental delay the patient has Blue Cross/Blue Shield diagnosis code 315.9 and 299.00 were denied any suggestions?

Thank you,
Tracy


----------



## erjones147 (Sep 19, 2013)

Speaking as an ex-SPED teacher/present-day coder, I would say that DD is most often associated with young childhood and OFTEN (not always) manifests itself in adulthood as an intellectual disability or a learning disorder such as dyscalculia or dyslexia.

Ask your provider if something from the 315 or 318-319 range wouldn't be more appropriate, even if he/she doesn't have the exact IQ. 

The patient themselves may have the documentation the provider needs, in the form of an old IEP or a school psychologist report


----------



## devinmajor14 (Sep 19, 2013)

Try 783.40


----------



## orazzals (Jul 25, 2017)

devinmajor14 said:


> Try 783.40



This code is for Child...not adult


----------

